# Report: Seattle offers Ray Allen to Boston for #5



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Just heard on the radio here in Seattle that the Sonics have offered Ray Allen for the #5 pick (and, presumably, Theo Ratliff).

Didn't say it was going to happen, and he didn't quote a source. Just thought it would be of interest to the board.

Ed O.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

damn, seattle lost if this happens.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Is Seattle INSANE?? They must really be trying to cut the fat off of the books. Ray has the sweetest stroke in the game.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

"Jesus Shuttlesworth is the best thing to happen to basketball since the tennis shoe was invented!"


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Can't compete with . . . Ray Allen for the #5, is this a no brainer for Boston or am I missing something?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

If true, I'd interpret this as Seattle deciding it's time to rebuild around Durant and get something for Ray while he still has value. Cutting salary also would help to stem the red ink a bit.

I wonder if Ainge would take this offer.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Suddenly, it looks like we may not be getting another lottery pick.

First the Atlanta rumors and now this? Oh well, I still have faith in KP and the Blazers.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> If true, I'd interpret this as Seattle deciding it's time to rebuild around Durant and get something for Ray while he still has value. Cutting salary also would help to stem the red ink a bit.
> 
> I wonder if Ainge would take this offer.


He would be crazy not to. Pairing Allen with Pierce and Jefferson would be phenomenal. Especially in the east.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Can't compete with . . . Ray Allen for the #5, is this a no brainer for Boston or am I missing something?


no-brainer to us...but a no-brainer to dumb-witted ainge? thats the question.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> If true, I'd interpret this as Seattle deciding it's time to rebuild around Durant and get something for Ray while he still has value. Cutting salary also would help to stem the red ink a bit.


I'd interpret this as "Oklahoma here we come." 

Or, as others have said, their front office just recently slipped into insanity.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Assuming Rashard walks, the Sonics would stink if this deal went through. 

It's a slam dunk for the Celtics, who would vastly improve overnight. Of course that means Ainge won't do it.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow I would think Ray is worth trying to keep and see how well he plays with Durant. Or they think that Durant is a lot like Lewis, which Ray and he did not win much together.

Who would they draft at the 5? Conley and trade him to us? Yi Jianlian since Seattle would be marketable for a Chinease player? B. Wright?

God I love rumors.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

stupendous said:


> Is Seattle INSANE?? They must really be trying to cut the fat off of the books. Ray has the sweetest stroke in the game.


I kinda like that deal. Allen has a huge contract and won't be around when Durant is ready to shoot for the playoffs

I'm interested in who they would draft. The player picked at 5 (if Conley's gone) would be the tell that lets us know the position of the player they're targeting with Lewis.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

^ but for a city fighting to keep its team? this keeps them out of the playoffs - and most likely out of the state - by years end. they certianly wont find financing for a new arena with a sub-.500 squad.

as a rational basketball fan thinking lon-term it makes sense. but not for a team on the brink of moving.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

ProZach said:


> I'd interpret this as "Oklahoma here we come."
> 
> Or, as others have said, their front office just recently slipped into insanity.


It's also possible, though a longshot, that Seattle mgmt is looking to sell the team. Yes, that early. Usually the front office starts cutting big contracts when they're getting ready to sell. And since the owner had his idea of relocation to Vegas shot down by the commish....

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> ^ but for a city fighting to keep its team? this keeps them out of the playoffs - and most likely out of the state - by years end. they certianly wont find financing for a new arena with a sub-.500 squad.
> 
> as a rational basketball fan thinking lon-term it makes sense. but not for a team on the brink of moving.


I don't think the owner has any inclination to try and keep the team there. Come on, he's from OKC.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Boston must jump all over this Ray allen and paul pierce


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

1. allen has always been somewhat overrated - scores a lot because he shoots a lot (career .446, .397 3 pt) and is declining

2. allen is still owed 52 mil over 3 years

3. boston doesn't really need a 2

definitely not a no-brainer.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Ray Allen is going to be 32 next month, he's not too far off from declining. I know Boston wants vets and not get younger, but why trade a top-5 pick for a player who's 32 with a few good years left?

I do like how Oklah... I mean Seattle are being very aggressive so early on.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good deal for the Sonics...Ray Rya isn't getting younger. They won't wiin now, even if Shard stayed, which he isn't. They cut a bunch of salary..and can now build through Durant. They will be bad next year too and could have another high lotto pick and get a prospect like Mike Beasly or Derrick Rose...they are simply rebuilding while they can get good value for their aging star...they are doing the opposite of the Wolves...lol


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Seattle's front office finally realized they're all out of jobs when the team moves, so they're having a fire sale to get advance revenge on the owners.

Word is we're getting the #2 pick for Raef.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Also, I should add that Boston would be better off with Zach. Am I the only one who thinks he would just DOMINATE the East?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Also, I should add that Boston would be better off with Zach. Am I the only one who thinks he would just DOMINATE the East?


zach + AJ = lane clog


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Also, I should add that Boston would be better off with Zach. Am I the only one who thinks he would just DOMINATE the East?


True or False:

Zach Randolph had more ppg, rbg, and a higher fg% in his 42 games against the West than he did in 26 games against the East last year.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just don't think trading for an aging 32 year old Allen is the answer to Boston's woes.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

This would be great for Boston - for maybe 2 seasons. From that point on, the Sonics are the winner. Allen is too old for a rebuilding/relocating team to worry about. Having *2* top 5 picks in a deep draft? That is one hell of a jumpstart.

Put it in these terms - that deal gives them a draft that could be better than Portland in 06!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

QRICH said:


> Ray Allen is going to be 32 next month, he's not too far off from declining. I know Boston wants vets and not get younger, but why trade a top-5 pick for a player who's 32 with a few good years left?
> 
> I do like how Oklah... I mean Seattle are being very aggressive so early on.


It does seem odd to trade for a 32 year old vet. But They may have a lot of faith in their younger guys (Jefferson and Green) and want a shot in the arm for their ailing franchise. 

But if Seattle loses Allen and Lewis, that would make them close to Minnesota for the worst team in the league next year(if the Wolves trade away Garnett).


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I don't think the owner has any inclination to try and keep the team there. Come on, he's from OKC.


well the sonics VP, after i interned with them for 6 months, sure was making a case for them truly trying to stay in seattle when he offered me a job a few months ago...telling me about how much money they are pouring into seattle fan/player accomodations and how the organization is doing everything they can to stay in seattle.

i didn't believe it then and i dont now, but im just saying. who really knows but the top people.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> well the sonics VP, after i interned with them for 6 months, sure was making a case for them truly trying to stay in seattle when he offered me a job a few months ago...telling me about how much money they are pouring into seattle fan/player accomodations and how the organization is doing everything they can to stay in seattle.
> 
> i didn't believe it then and i dont now, but im just saying. who really knows but the top people.


And, if you were trying to hire people in Seattle, would you tell them the team was probably leaving for OKC in a year? That might tend to make people less interested in the job, somehow. You were right not to believe it, under those circumstances.

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

barfo said:


> And, if you were trying to hire people in Seattle, would you tell them the team was probably leaving for OKC in a year? That might tend to make people less interested in the job, somehow. You were right not to believe it, under those circumstances.
> 
> barfo


yes, i came to the same conclusion...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> It does seem odd to trade for a 32 year old vet. But They may have a lot of faith in their younger guys (Jefferson and Green) and want a shot in the arm for their ailing franchise.


Someone made the point here a day or two ago that Boston needs wins now, to save the Doc and Danny show from being fired. So they might logically sacrifice draft picks for aging vets if they thought it would mean more wins this coming season.

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> 1. allen has always been somewhat overrated - scores a lot because he shoots a lot (career .446, .397 3 pt) and is declining


Those are very good percentages for a perimeter player.

His career TS% is .570. His last two years were .590 and .565. These are great efficiency numbers for a perimeter player.

Add in good ball-handling, passing, rebounding and average defense, and he's a very, very valuable player.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it possible that Portland would be willing to trade Oden for Durant and the 5th?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If this deal goes down, Durant is in for a looooooooooong rookie seaason. Allen, Ridnour, Rashard all will probably be gone. Who's left? Durant, Wilcox, Collison, Wilkins, and another rookie? Durant will win rookie of the year for sure because he'll be playing 40 minutes a game.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> Is it possible that Portland would be willing to trade Oden for Durant and the 5th?


Hmmmmmm... I think I would.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> well the sonics VP, after i interned with them for 6 months, sure was making a case for them truly trying to stay in seattle when he offered me a job a few months ago...telling me about how much money they are pouring into seattle fan/player accomodations and how the organization is doing everything they can to stay in seattle.
> 
> i didn't believe it then and i dont now, but im just saying. who really knows but the top people.


Did you tell him your a die-hard Blazers fan who likes to speak ebonics on their message boards?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Did you tell him your a die-hard Blazers fan who likes to speak ebonics on their message boards?


did i tell them i was a die-hard blazer fan? yep. lol @ the latter comment. somebody is upset.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Seems to me like a great deal for both sides. The Sonics start rebuilding and the Celtics instantly become a playoff team.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

they just reported on sportcenter that this is a still a real possibility, not a rumor. seattle might have 2/5.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

It won't happen. Boston have some of the cheapest owners in the league.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I like this deal. It's the only one where the Celtics keep Green/Jefferson while making a commitment to Pierce with a proven All-star vet.

That said, I have no clue how Rivers would make it work. How many 3's will be jacked up?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Also, I should add that Boston would be better off with Zach. Am I the only one who thinks he would just DOMINATE the East?


IMO Zach is a bomb waiting to go off in a city like Boston


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Samuel said:


> I like this deal. It's the only one where the Celtics keep Green/Jefferson while making a commitment to Pierce with a proven All-star vet.
> 
> That said, I have no clue how Rivers would make it work. How many 3's will be jacked up?


Well toward the end of last season Jefferson was having a lot of 20-10 nights, so maybe all those 3s will help clear room for Al to operate


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

wow ainge is crazy. #5 + delonte west + wally sz for allen (espn latest rumor).


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Seattle lost bad if this happens and Presti instantly becomes teh worst GM in the league


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> 1. allen has always been somewhat overrated - scores a lot because he shoots a lot (career .446, .397 3 pt) and is declining
> 
> 2. allen is still owed 52 mil over 3 years
> 
> ...


Are yiu saying 45% and 40% is low???


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Are yiu saying 45% and 40% is low???



yes, for a superstar that takes most of his team's shots


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> wow ainge is crazy. #5 + delonte west + wally sz for allen (espn latest rumor).


If Jeff Green is there it goes down...

Boston is... absolutely pathetic. Ainge is retarded.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Seattle lost bad if this happens and Presti instantly becomes teh worst GM in the league


i disagree 1000% with you. seattle just pulled off the equal of telfair for roy. maybe better. it's all about the future, and allen won't be there either way.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Mike Rice says it's done.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> i disagree 1000% with you. seattle just pulled off the equal of telfair for roy. maybe better. it's all about the future, and allen won't be there either way.


Agree 100%....smart move by Seattle. Durant is going to be the man anyway. Just wonder who they are targeting??


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Poor Ainge. 

Too bad for Ray, now he has to be The Guy Who Saves Danny Ainge in Boston. I sense a lot of missed games due to injury, a lot of booing, and lot of harsh newspaper articles. And he won't save Ainge.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

austinpowers said:


> Agree 100%....smart move by Seattle. Durant is going to be the man anyway. Just wonder who they are targeting??



green


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Green and Durant? Can they play together long-term? 

One of them will have to settle at the power forward spot, but... still kinda odd.

Or am I alone in thinking that?

Ed O.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

ha ha, i didn't know they got Szcz too.  Durant, Green, & Wally stepping in for Ray Allen. That works.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

No, I was thinking the same. I guess they'll be playing small ball, and Lewis is definitely gone.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe they're thinking durant at 2.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

He's too tall to play 2, he'd struggle to keep up with smaller guys. I wonder what they'll try to get for Lewis though... interesting.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

#10 said:


> He's too tall to play 2, he'd struggle to keep up with smaller guys.



i doubt there are many SG's he couldn't keep up with. more like he would be nearly unstoppable against most shorter guys.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> green


Good Call!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

austinpowers said:


> Good Call!



ESPN said it 45 minutes ago : )


----------

